# [Problème] iTouch 3G iOS4



## Lyriks (28 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir ! Je possède un *iPod Touch 8Go de 3ème génération*. Je viens de lui mettre l'iOS4 et j'ai un _(voire plusieurs)_ problèmes :

*-Sans que je touche au bouton "verrouiller" l'itouch se vérouille et il fait parfois apparaître l'écran pour qu'il s'éteigne (le bouton n'est pas bloqué) ;

-Le volume augmente tout seul sans que je touche au bouton du volume ;* 

A noté que *j'ai déjà fait une restauration de mon iPod avant d'écrire ce sujet*.

Dois-je l'envoyé au SAV _(j'ai acheté cet iPod il y a 2 semaines, il est donc toujours sous garantie_) ou avez-vous une solution à mon soucis ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## fandipod (29 Juin 2010)

Salut, beh si tu as deja essayé de le restaurer tu ne peux rien faire! Moi je pense que ca vient du firmware qui fait boguer ton iPod! Téléphone au SAV d'Apple et tiens moi au jus Pour savoir si ils viennent te le chercher!  Bonne journée


----------



## Lyriks (29 Juin 2010)

fandipod a dit:


> Salut, beh si tu as deja essayé de le restaurer tu ne peux rien faire! Moi je pense que ca vient du firmware qui fait boguer ton iPod! Téléphone au SAV d'Apple et tiens moi au jus Pour savoir si ils viennent te le chercher!  Bonne journée



Je ne peux pas demandé dans le magasin dans lequel j'ai acheté mon iTouch si ils peuvent me l'envoyer au SAV d'Apple ?


----------



## Lyriks (30 Juin 2010)

Est-il impossible de revenir au firmware précédent ? Je sèche...


----------



## fandipod (30 Juin 2010)

Il suffit tout simplement que tu téléphones au SAV! il y a un numéro sur le site d'Apple! Tu vas voir ils sont très gentils!  Tiens moi au courant


----------



## Lyriks (30 Juin 2010)

Ils vont donc venir chercher mon iPod demain, je vous tiendrais au courant .


----------

